# Foal due soon, maiden mare.



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My beautiful mare Rem, is due with her first baby in a 3 weeks. I am a wreck and totally excited at the same time. This mare is my pride and joy. She was my first futurity prospect and was everything that I wanted in a mare. She was top pick with my first trainer (One of Canada's top trainers) but I pulled her because I felt he was putting winning before anything else, he was hard and harsh on her. I pulled her, put her with an up and coming trainer, who also agreed she was a super talanted mare. I pulled her two weeks before the futurity because I felt her mind was being compromised in order to keep up (She was 10 months behind other futurity horses) She has always been a great minded mare but towards the end she was not the mare I wanted to own. I pulled her from training and used her as a ranch horse. I feel quilty that she never made it as a show pony but she did her part here on the ranch, teaching my very non horse friendly son how to ride and gave him the confidence to ride again. She has been such a go to horse here on the ranch for every beginnner that wants to ride a pony. She has been a joy to have around here but I know she would have been dynamite in the show pen.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a few pictures of Remedy, the soon to be Mamma.  I really really like this mare.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

And here are a few pictures of the proud papa, my handsome man Guess My Flash.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful x 2.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking forward to foal pics!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

really nice!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a beautiful cross! What is the mares breeding?

I can not wait to see the foal!! He or She is going to be a beauty! The Daddy is very snexy! Momma is stunning. I am excited for you!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay ... more babeeeeees!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> This is a beautiful cross! What is the mares breeding?
> 
> I can not wait to see the foal!! He or She is going to be a beauty! The Daddy is very snexy! Momma is stunning. I am excited for you!!


Snexy...hahah I laughed! 

The mare is out of MS Colonel Sugar (NRHA producing daughter of Mr Freckles O lena) and her sire is Colonel Remi (NRHA earner and producing son of Reminic of out Annie Freckles) She is full sibling to money earners. Everyone that meets this mare loves her, my vet says he has never met a more good natured mare, my farrier said he has never seen a better foot, and everyone who rides her wants her lol 

Thanks everyone this is my most anticipated foal of the year, mostly because this girl is so near and dear to me. This foal is most likily sold already so I gotta promise myself not to get attached :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Snexy...hahah I laughed!
> 
> The mare is out of MS Colonel Sugar (NRHA producing daughter of Mr Freckles O lena) and her sire is Colonel Remi (NRHA earner and producing son of Reminic of out Annie Freckles) She is full sibling to money earners. Everyone that meets this mare loves her, my vet says he has never met a more good natured mare, my farrier said he has never seen a better foot, and everyone who rides her wants her lol
> 
> Thanks everyone this is my most anticipated foal of the year, mostly because this girl is so near and dear to me. *This foal is most likily sold already* so I gotta promise myself not to get attached :lol:


Shhh don't tell people yet until I break the news to hubby :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Shhh don't tell people yet until I break the news to hubby :shock:


Bahahahah 

My farrier wants this foal BUT I'm having reservations as it's not a show home.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Nice mare and I like the line breeding with this cross. No better way to ensure good type and all the ability that goes along with it. 
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Bahahahah
> 
> My farrier wants this foal BUT I'm having reservations as it's not a show home.


She needs to come east, I would love to dabble into western events again... or id turn her into a nice little event horse :twisted:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> She needs to come east, I would love to dabble into western events again... or id turn her into a nice little event horse :twisted:


I actually thought about trying this mare out english...but I'm scared to not have a saddle wrapped around me :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> I actually thought about trying this mare out english...but I'm scared to not have a saddle wrapped around me :lol:


I'll do it for you! Wanna buy me a plane ticket? I'll bring my saddle with me and make a fancy english pony for you :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

More babies! Whee! What a beautiful mama and of course daddy


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I'll do it for you! Wanna buy me a plane ticket? I'll bring my saddle with me and make a fancy english pony for you :lol:


 
Haha no I will just wait until you come down for our meet up this summer then kidnap you. By that time Rem will be all fit and shiny again and we may be able to get a girth around her gut :lol:

Thanks Eli, Rem isn't your typical kinda pretty but she sure can work!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll bring out my English saddle I've been too chicken to ride in and take a video of you riding her.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! 

And how is she not the typical pretty? She is breath taking beautiful. I just love her!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAY!!! more babies!!! what a beautiful pair!! lets see some pics of the baby belly... I loveeee baby bellies...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> I actually thought about trying this mare out english...but I'm scared to not have a saddle wrapped around me :lol:


Have you thought about an Aussie saddle then you could have almost both????


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

or just put a "holy crap" strap on the front of an english...that may work too...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

FGR, she's definitely my favorite of the mares you've shared with us so far. I can't wait to see this cross!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

anniegirl said:


> or just put a "holy crap" strap on the front of an english...that may work too...


Can you draw me an example, might have to try it lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> FGR, she's definitely my favorite of the mares you've shared with us so far. I can't wait to see this cross!


I love all my mares for different reasons, but her and Gunnie (Mica's mamma) are the ones that I can't pick anything about them that I don't like (Other than they are both plain headed)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Grab Strap - Spooking Solutions from SmartPak Equine

Attach each side to the D-rings on the front of an English saddle. Creates a great handle that you can hold along with your reins if the horse is naughty. Since it sticks up slightly it's easily to grab, drop, take hold of again as needed during a bucking fit without dropping or loosening your reins. 

Also good for leadline rides when you don't want the kiddo to have reins. Gives them something to hang onto.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a picture of her big baby belly, I kind think she is gonna go early. She just progressed REALLY fast the last week. I'm probably wrong and she will make me stress right to the bitter end.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

beautiful mare!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

FGRanch I am shivering from seeing those pictures with all that snow. thankfully we dont get much here.
I like that mare not that much to criticize her for. Shalom


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't let all that snow fool you! It has been very nice here, been wearing just a sweat shirt all week. Thank you, I really like her as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I particularly like the purple halter/lead... *snort*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey!! I like purple lol I ever dress the Daddy all up in pink and purple
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

even not ever... Auto correct hates me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup .. my little brown gelding just doesn't appreciate the purple .. hehe..

I've got purple buckets, halters, leads, whips, hay nets, groom box, brushes, combs ... lol.

Even at work .. people BRING me anything they find that is purple. Feathers, hair barretts, butterflies, bags, rulers, clipboards, paper, folders, sticky notes...

It's all good!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll jump on with the purple. Haha. Can't wait to see this baby


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

TheRoundPen said:


> I'll jump on with the purple. Haha. Can't wait to see this baby


Me either. My son has surgery on the 18th and I no one will be home. Bet that's the day :evil:


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Cannot wait FG! At least you KNEW she was pregnant, lol. I'm sure the foal will be beautiful! Subbing to this thread.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> Cannot wait FG! At least you KNEW she was pregnant, lol. I'm sure the foal will be beautiful! Subbing to this thread.


Haha no kidding. With this mare there was never a doubt, she has always been a bit...flirtatious. The stallion looked at her and she was in foal :lol:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, dbarabians! Come on up here! We just received 2 ft on top of what you see in my avatar! Hee Hee


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

No doubt this foal will be a looker! Just look at those parents! :-D If I can't eventually get one of those AMAZING babies of yours, I just may consider ordering some of Guess My Flash's 'special' stuff for my girl. If that is even an option. Also of course if she is in breeding condition after she matures and if I ever decide to breed her. ;-) Wow I have a ton of 'if's' LOL.
Just LOVE that stud! 
I wish you the best foaling!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm in love with all your horses,just so you know.. 
This is going to be another dandy baby!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh just made it here!!! So this is your Remi mare? I'm figuring so, didn't have time to read all the posts......she must be awesome, LOL!! Because my COLONEL:lol: REMI is (caps to reminded myself!!) pretty neat too!!! I will never get by not remembering the name of my horses sire!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay, another thread to stalk! The mares you have shown on here are all beautiful. Best of luck with the foaling!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh just made it here!!! So this is your Remi mare? I'm figuring so, didn't have time to read all the posts......she must be awesome, LOL!! Because my COLONEL:lol: REMI is (caps to reminded myself!!) pretty neat too!!! I will never get by not remembering the name of my horses sire!!!


 
:lol: Yes, this is your guys sister. They look pretty similar to each other eh? Big ears and all!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on my girls guys! 

Rem is building a bag FAST a few days ago she had nothing and now is certianly building a noticable bag (Will take photo's today) I still think she is gonna go early...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> :lol: Yes, this is your guys sister. They look pretty similar to each other eh? Big ears and all!


Haha! Yeah they do look similar! We had four Remis lined up side by side in the barn the other day, was a total fluke, and I couldn't help but start at their ears!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha! Yeah they do look similar! We had four Remis lined up side by side in the barn the other day, was a total fluke, and I couldn't help but start at their ears!!!!


Have you seen Colonel Remi in person? He is super cute, totally love his attitude but he has some listener's on him :lol:

Phil ( Colonel Remi's owner) has a full sister to my Rem, a bay 2012 filly for sale...I kinda really want her :-| Hubby says I have too many horses.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Have you seen Colonel Remi in person? He is super cute, totally love his attitude but he has some listener's on him :lol:
> 
> Phil ( Colonel Remi's owner) has a full sister to my Rem, a bay 2012 filly for sale...I kinda really want her :-| Hubby says I have too many horses.



Lol! Just PMed you! Yes I know Remi


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Phil ( Colonel Remi's owner) has a full sister to my Rem, a bay 2012 filly for sale...I kinda really want her :-| Hubby says I have too many horses.


Hubby's can be replaced....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Here is a picture of her big baby belly, I kind think she is gonna go early. She just progressed REALLY fast the last week. I'm probably wrong and she will make me stress right to the bitter end.


She looks like she swallowed Mica. LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Hubby's can be replaced....


 
I can't do that, he is pretty on board for a certian gray little cow horse filly, crossing my fingers she will be in my pasture by fall :wink:

Yes she is pretty big. It's weird seeing her all stretched out and fat lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

northernstar you keep all that snow. If it is 50 degrees or less I and most other texans are cold.
FGRanch looks like you are going to fill those pastures up one way or the other. buying or breeding. LOL good luck and you are right she will foal the day you cant be there. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I can't do that, he is pretty on board for a certian gray little cow horse filly, crossing my fingers she will be in my pasture by fall :wink:
> 
> Yes she is pretty big. It's weird seeing her all stretched out and fat lol


:shock:
You talked him into it?!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> northernstar you keep all that snow. If it is 50 degrees or less I and most other texans are cold.
> FGRanch looks like you are going to fill those pastures up one way or the other. buying or breeding. LOL good luck and you are right she will foal the day you cant be there. Shalom


This is so funny. I worry to death about my mare foaling when it's cold out--like anything below 65! I have heaters, blankets, and all that lined up to keep the poor babe warm if she foals when it's "cold."

She was born in Canada for goodness sake! I think the babe will be fine.

Oh, and don't get me started on how I worry when it rains!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another baby to look forward to!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> :shock:
> You talked him into it?!


 
Well I'm hoping I did :lol:

I worry as well, I get into full time panic mode when there is a possibility of a foal coming soon or a foal already on the ground. My husband says I invent stuff to worry about..

Rem has really slowed down on her progress, she was building a bag fast and then just stop a quarter of the way there, looks like I'm going to be waiting till day 340 at least probably longer, darn mare.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay its official you are not allowed to bump this thread until there is a foal :evil:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Okay its official you are not allowed to bump this thread until there is a foal :evil:


But, but, but....what about progress pictures?!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump *wink* ...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

We will keep bumping for you so you don't have to embarrass yourself by doing all your own bumping! We quite enjoy your threads, it helps that your sister could rival Ellen DeGeneres on the funny scale, plus you have a Remi, that puts you on a whole new bump level


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> But, but, but....what about progress pictures?!


 
Pictures are fine. Don't want to see seeing this one.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> Pictures are fine. Don't want to see seeing this one.


^^ ... Mark 4:12 *That seeing they may* *see, and not perceive*; ....

*snort*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> But, but, but....what about progress pictures?!


Progress pictures?!
I ain't seeing any!! :evil:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> We will keep bumping for you so you don't have to embarrass yourself by doing all your own bumping! We quite enjoy your threads, it helps that your sister could rival Ellen DeGeneres on the funny scale, plus you have a Remi, that puts you on a whole new bump level


LOL
I don't know about THAT!

Although I did almost make Tiffanny pee her pants and crash her car on the way to Montana, the abusive turd. 

"You smacked my rod!!" :-o


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> But, but, but....what about progress pictures?!


OMG I am laughing at my stupidity so hard right now. I meant to post that on Honey Boo Boo's thread :rofl:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

See FG no self deflating manual bumping for you!! It's on autopilot! Lol!
Although you could take some snazzy photos for us!


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious (Feb 13, 2013)

Subbing <3


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Pictures are fine. Don't want to see seeing this one.


 
Hmm, *Pictures are fine. Don't want to MISS seeing this one.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

texasgal said:


> ^^ ... Mark 4:12 *That seeing they may* *see, and not perceive*; ....
> 
> *snort*


What ?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ your post just made me laugh .. and think of that verse ..

"see seeing" ... oh, nevermind..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

wetrain17 said:


> What ?


I am as confused as you lol. Forgive my blondness


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Any word on how momma's doing? Hope all is well! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mamma is doing great...holding on to that baby tight lol will post belly pics tomorrow


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Subbing. Want to see this baby, gorgeous parents. What color are you looking for?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I love foaling season  Beautiful horses!!! How come you didn't show her when she got older and more mentally ready?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Been a couple days. Maybe busy with new babes??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I keep forgetting to take pictures! I will today, I promise. She is super loose in her back end, vulva is getting darker and she has actually been very cranky (I have never seen this mare anything but happy and easy going) however she doesn't have much of a bag at all! Going by everything else I say she will go in the next week, based on her bag, a couple weeks at least. My human friend is also over due so it is kind of a joke on who is gonna pop first, her or my horse haha.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Army wife said:


> I love foaling season  Beautiful horses!!! How come you didn't show her when she got older and more mentally ready?


I should have, but I don't show myself so she would be away with a trainer and she just was too useful on the ranch. My main reason is that my son, who normally doesn't ride, rides her. I didn't want to take her away and have him lose interest again. 

I am hoping for a buckskin filly, so it will probably be a bay colt lol


----------



## atthe4th (Nov 5, 2012)

baaaaaby??? Mumma and Daddy are bootious....


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?! So excited to see this foal!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I missed this thread! But i found it. Let the stalking begin!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ZOMG!!! I didn't even know that you'd bred Rem. 

Now I'm going to have to stalk this thread every few minutes waiting for updates.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> ZOMG!!! I didn't even know that you'd bred Rem.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to stalk this thread every few minutes waiting for updates.


On my way out to the barn now, there will be pictures tonight!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well here are the pictures, finally. She is still really lose in the back end, and starting to relax in her vulva, but still no milk. She is very agitated and uncomfortable. She keeps swishing her tail and just being an overall moody mare.

I am really not a fan of maiden mares, at all. Just not knowing their pattern is awful. Yes she has no milk, but she could be one of those mares that bags up after, right?! :-| Ugh I just don't know, it's anyone's guess right now.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

That is one loose lookin vulva!! haha


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Everything says ready except for the boobies. Some mares will bag up instantly right before too so. You're right though, it's anyone's guess, lol. 
Here's to a heathy and happy foaling and to a buckskin filly for you...or colt (my preference) ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Maiden, or mares you haven't foal out before. Zina looks like she was due two months ago. :/

Hopefully she's stewing up a beautiful little buckskin filly in there.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Maiden, or mares you haven't foal out before. Zina looks like she was due two months ago. :/
> 
> Hopefully she's stewing up a beautiful little buckskin filly in there.


My vote is buckskin colt born Feb 28 :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> My vote is buckskin colt born Feb 28 :lol:


Well.... Hopefully you have trouble sexing horses! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well.... Hopefully you have trouble sexing horses! :lol:


I'm not into that kind of thing, sorry :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would take a colt to as long as it is a buckskin! My husband says he is thinking closer to two weeks...I hope not, looking forward to seeing this little one!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> I would take a colt to as long as it is a buckskin! My husband says he is thinking closer to two weeks...I hope not, looking forward to seeing this little one!


So if its not a Buckskin are you going to put it back and tell her to hold onto it in there until it changes colours? :lol: Demand an exchange for a Buckskin!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Subbing.....still waiting on this baby.....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> So if its not a Buckskin are you going to put it back and tell her to hold onto it in there until it changes colours? :lol: Demand an exchange for a Buckskin!


Of course, she will listen! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Of course, she will listen! :lol:


LOL
If you promise treats, maybe. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I'm not into that kind of thing, sorry :shock:












Pervert! LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Pervert! LOL


As if you're not!! :twisted: I watch you at night through your window... I know what you get up to :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> As if you're not!! :twisted: I watch you at night through your window... I know what you get up to :shock:


:-|
*Hides under blankies*
That's what my Chihauhau's are always barking at! 

I am no pervert. Ask Tiffanny. :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> :-|
> *Hides under blankies*
> That's what my Chihauhau's are always barking at!
> 
> I am no pervert. Ask Tiffanny. :lol:


Darn Chihauhaus! I thought you lived on a farm, get a real dog 

*steals Tiffs thread* We need some sort of entertainment until that darn mare lets go of her beautiful colt that will be moving to the east coast into my barn :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Why am I having a strong desire for a good cleansing shower ??

lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Why am I having a strong desire for a good cleansing shower ??
> 
> lol


Glad i'm not the only one... I blame her over there ----->


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: HAHAHA Well this thread took on a whole new twist! 

So Rem is starting to have more udder development over the last few days so that is hopeful, I can now express a clear fluid out. She seemed less relaxed in the vulva today, still very loose around her hind end and tail head. She is also happier today.

Anyone want to start taking guesses now?!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> :lol: HAHAHA Well this thread took on a whole new twist!
> 
> So Rem is starting to have more udder development over the last few days so that is hopeful, I can now express a clear fluid out. She seemed less relaxed in the vulva today, still very loose around her hind end and tail head. She is also happier today.
> 
> Anyone want to start taking guesses now?!


I'm standing behind my buckskin colt born Feb 28 and I'm thinking maybe around 9pm


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful dam and sire... you are going to have a gorgeous foal! Good luck with foaling and I hope she has a safe delivery and that all is well


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I'm standing behind my buckskin colt born Feb 28 and I'm thinking maybe around 9pm


Tomorrow evening would be perfect, then I don't have to wait very long!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*impatiently taps fingernails on table*

Come on, Rem. Make this quick!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Lexus!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> *impatiently taps fingernails on table*
> 
> Come on, Rem. Make this quick!


Could agree more!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I'm standing behind my buckskin colt born Feb 28 and I'm thinking maybe around 9pm


I disagree just a tiny bit lol. It will be a buckskin colt for sure but my buckskin colt and he will arrive Sunday March 3rd ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sheesh, Brieanna, way to stretch it out!! LOL


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Buckskin filly. March 4th (sorry!) at 3:45am (sorry again)!

Happy foaling!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I say Buckskin colt, ill say March 1st 2am!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Sheesh, Brieanna, way to stretch it out!! LOL


Hehehe, I just like the date, 3/3/13


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooooo I like the head on the dad! The mare is beautiful too! Going to be a very nice little bubs! )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So Rem is off her food today. Her vulva is lengthing and getting pretty reddish, and really soft in her tail head. Her udder is starting to get bigger, but still not normal for a mare that is due. It is pretty firm (no heat or discharge) I can get a few drips of clear fluid out and she isn't uncomfortable. 

I wish she would either just have the baby or act like a normal mare lol I am inclined to think she has another week at least but it could be tomorrow, silly mare!;


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> So Rem is off her food today. Her vulva is lengthing and getting pretty reddish, and really soft in her tail head. Her udder is starting to get bigger, but still not normal for a mare that is due. It is pretty firm (no heat or discharge) I can get a few drips of clear fluid out and she isn't uncomfortable.
> 
> I wish she would either just have the baby or act like a normal mare lol I am inclined to think she has another week at least but it could be tomorrow, silly mare!;


If she doesn't have it tonight like I predicted then my back up date is March 3 at 3am!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Hehehe, I just like the date, 3/3/13


at 3:33am? LOL


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

That is so exciting! She is a beautiful looking mare!! I really like the shape of her face too! Just one question, what color is the stallion? Because just to me he almost looks more like a grulla? But you are hoping for a buckskin? I am by no means a genetics expert, but I am just a little confused a to how that would work?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> That is so exciting! She is a beautiful looking mare!! I really like the shape of her face too! Just one question, what color is the stallion? Because just to me he almost looks more like a grulla? But you are hoping for a buckskin? I am by no means a genetics expert, but I am just a little confused a to how that would work?


He is a bucskin (or possibly dun, color test are different everytime we test him) 

Why are you guys all guessing in the middle of the night. Awful people, honestly.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> He is a bucskin (or possibly dun, color test are different everytime we test him)
> 
> Why are you guys all guessing in the middle of the night. Awful people, honestly.


Because you and I both know its rare for a mare to foal in the day time, especially when you are waiting for it with this much excitement :lol:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

A Buckskin filly March 5th before 11PM.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Because you and I both know its rare for a mare to foal in the day time, especially when you are waiting for it with this much excitement :lol:


It's funny, both of my foals this year were born at about 3:30pm, probably means the next 4 are all gonna be middle of the night foals!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

cmarie said:


> A Buckskin filly March 5th before 11PM.


I like that, baby born before my 11pm bedtime. And I suppose I can wait 5 more days :-|


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Two hours! 
Let's induce. :lol:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Last year 3 of my girls foaled before 10PM it was nice to be able to go to bed at a half way decent hour.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucky! My mare foaled at 4:45am :/


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> at 3:33am? LOL


Exactly! 3/3/2013 @ 3:33 (am OR pm) LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So we have had more development, Rem is easily milking now and had small amount of wax this AM. I still think she is a week or so away (telling myself this so I don't get dissapointed maybe ) 

Tonight, or tomorrow even, would be ideal! The weather is supposed to be fantastic. Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday they are calling for snow and pretty darn cold, so chances are she will foal then! If I don't have a foal by tonight I will post some progress pictures!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sunday! It has to be Sunday!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so glad mine are due in May. LOL
Worst I'd have to deal with in a thunderstorm. :lol:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Sunday! It has to be Sunday!


YES!!! That will be the 3rd! :-D


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The 3rd is my boyfriend's birthday. If she has it then, I can tell him that he proudly shares his birthday with a reining foal!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So I just sat with Rem from 10pm-4am. She is showing definite signs of foaling very soon. Still off her feed, pacing, up and down, frequent small pee's, diarrhea, holding her tail up and rubbing her hind end against the wall. Her milk still isn't as milky as I would normally think is normal but I am not putting much stock in that right now. I am coming inside to sleep for a few hours before my kids wake up ( have company for the weekend who are out of the breeding buisness and are eager for foal checks, thank god, who will be going out every half hour before I take over again in 3 hours) horses and kids are not a great combination, both demand so much time you sleep less than 30% of what you actually require to be a normal human being.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So far Rem seems calmer today, still doesn't seem like herself. 

I've attached a few picture, the first of her on Feb 28th and the second one of her today, where you can obviously see how much slimmer she looks and you can see how much her tail head is protruding. I think she is faking it all and is gonna have the baby on the 10th :lol: I give up hoping for foal on time!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll take today or tomorrow, but no later!
I'm really excited!
I can't wait to see Shay's foaling thread!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Storm warning for tonight, which means she'll likely foal just as your core temperature drops below freezing and you decide that you need hot chocolate and to chip the ice off your toes.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She has changed quite a bit between the 2 pictures.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Tomorrow is perfect! 3/3/13 @ 3:33am or pm!  Come on Rem! Buckskin colt!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No news, Tiff??


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> No news, Tiff??


No news...yet. It's not 3/3/13... Still have about 8 hours LOL! ;-)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait! What's going on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

We are out in the barn again with a very angry mare. She is pawing, up and down, threw her grain bucket and refusing to eat. She gets up, stands all stretched out, paces and then down again. She has a small amount of wax on one nipple but still has clearish milk. I have truly never seen this mare paw or act the least bit angry. Judging by her actions we are going to have a foal in the next 24 hours maximum, again tho, going by her bag we got awhile yet. Who knows, she is bound amd determined to turn me into a zombie by the end of this.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like the ticked off, pregnant mare syndrome is going around! Look out! Course, mine is a cow and still eating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe the foal is laying on her intestine and she has a gas pocket making uncomfortable. I hope you have a healthy foal tonight and she's not just testing your reaction time...


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Poor Rem. Wishing her all the best and may she get some comfort and relief as soon as she pushes baby out to share with us.  10:42pm here...less than two hours...;-) Five hours abouts for a 3:33-ish delivery lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tonight is the last night that I will have help, then its back to me ( and I am sure I am catching an evil chest cold) a sick toddler and a totally non-horsey six year old, so highly doubt it will be tonight. On the other hand we do have a wintee storm warning in effect. I came in to get some much needed shut eye and when I left she was anxious but calmer. Will keep you guys posted as much as I can!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

FGRanch said:


> Tonight is the last night that I will have help, then its back to me. On the other hand we do have a wintee storm warning in effect.


Looks like todays the day then  Good luck xx


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nothing yet? My phone died last night and is so dead, it won't turn on even on charge, dang it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So at the 4am check we were sure we were going to have a foal, but nope. Standing with my earlier guess, the 10th, at the earliest, stupud mare.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I was almost sure we would both have foals today.! I am thinking I have a little while too, but all alarms are set and I stocked up on coffee!  can't wait to see your new baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> So at the 4am check we were sure we were going to have a foal, but nope. Standing with my earlier guess, the 10th, at the earliest, stupud mare.


The days not over...15.5 hours ;-) anything still possible.
But if we are pushing it out a week I'll choose 3/13/13. :mrgreen:
Hope you feel better super soon!! Chest colds are a pain.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

How can you be all the way down there, and STILL get me sick! Jee-sus, women... LOL

She might pop it out yet today... I determine by 3:33pm you will have a beautiful buckskin filly.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

So any updates?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope, she has milk in her legs daily now but it is still sticky and honey colored. But seems happy and content now. She was probably just the one month roll this weekend...she will be my 370 day mare.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You're gonna walk out there and be greeted by a baby ANY day now....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohfergawdsake!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

*throws hands in air and walks away* 

I give up. This mare isn't even pregnant. She just wants us to think she is so she can get all the extra attention *eyeroll*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> *throws hands in air and walks away*
> 
> I give up. This mare isn't even pregnant. She just wants us to think she is so she can get all the extra attention *eyeroll*


That's entirely something Rem would do. LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> That's entirely something Rem would do. LOL


Sounds like something my mare would do as well. I can't even turn my back on the brat when shes on the cross ties without her pawing and snorting and nickering to get my attention. As soon as I walk into the barn and shes in her stall she starts talking up a storm until I go say hi. She doesn't do it for anyone else though so I don't know the deal there. But she is an attention hog to say the least.

So Rem... hurry up and pop out that baby or i'm going to send my brat mare after you :twisted:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha my Remi will stand all quiet in the barn on his own, then as soon as I'm out of eye sight the fidgeting, pawing and calling out starts....and we'll uh I'm usually making my way back with my saddle in my arms so I just have to start swinging my foot......although I've been known to boot things! 

Actually I looked at the pics of the mare again, and yeah her and my guy look very similar! How old is the made? I forget!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks way bigger today, but happy. She is annoying the **** right out of me! But anyways she is a 2007 mare and has antenna's like your guy lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> She looks way bigger today, but happy. She is annoying the **** right out of me! But anyways she is a 2007 mare and has antenna's like your guy lol


Oh! They're both the same age! Haha must explain similar antenna lengths!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh! They're both the same age! Haha must explain similar antenna lengths!


It is so they can still communicate with they other Remi's and discuss idea's on how to drive their owners to the brink of insanity. I would own a million Remi foals for sure!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> It is so they can still communicate with they other Remi's and discuss idea's on how to drive their owners to the brink of insanity. I would own a million Remi foals for sure!


Ya they seem like pretty mellow, confident horses, but they are super quirky! The gelding, are REALLY geldings:wink: At my previous barn we had all that cowboy challenge stuff in the arena, I would turn him out while I cleaned his stall and he would walk over to the ramp bridge and climb right up on it and stand there like a circus elephant balancing on a ball! So I started tossing the yoga ball at him while he was up there, bouncing it right of his face.......*yawn*:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

News? ................


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> News? ................




Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii got a teeeeeexxxxxxxt!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii got a teeeeeexxxxxxxt!!


Does that mean there's a babeh on the ground?????


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wonder if my guess was right 3/5 before 11pm it's not 11 in my time zone yet.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

What is happening?????!!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone is just teasing us about some text that she got.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Rem had a beautiful bucskin colt tonight. I missed it  I came out at 6pm and she was doing nothing, ate all her dinner, seemed happy and content. I turned the heat down in the barn and went into have dinner with the kids and to put them to bed. Took my time, did dishes, cleaned the house etc. Came out after nine and she was standing in one corner and in another corner was a foal. Not dryed off and pretty chilly. I turned the heat up amd dried him off (tips of his ears were pretty chilly hoping for no freezing...I know it's my fault, I messed up I shouldn't have turned the heat down) Anyways he is up and nursing and doing awesome. Running around like a little dare devil. Vet check in the AM hoping I didn't mess up to bad and cause frost bite  I wish Rem would have given me some sign. Her vulva was light pink and I couldn't milk even a drop, now she is milking like a dairy cow! Anyways will post pictures and vet check results in the AM.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, can't wait for pics!!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I just jumped in this thread today, so excited for you. Congrats on your new addition can't wait to see pictures of him in the morning and hear the vet update.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations ! Looks like she did a super job, can't wait to see pictures of the little guy


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Finally!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! I bet the foal is just fine! Cant wait to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats!! I can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Buckskin colt!! I knew it would be a colt! *dances around all happy*

I can't wait until he is weaned and on a trailer east :happydance:

*wishful thinking on my behalf*


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Woohoo! I'm glad SOMEONE finally decided to cooperate. And I would kill for a buckskin anything, so congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations x Can't wait to see your baby  xxxxxxxxxxxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

**tapping fingers along desk, impatiently waiting for pictures**

BTW, Congrats!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Well it seems I just keep on getting good news lately congrats!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!! How exciting!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY *claps* Congratulations!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yay! Congrats

*pictures pictures pictures*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's one of the lil gaffer.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks we all needed that.. What a little cutie pie. Congrats...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohhhh almost a solid buckskin minus the face marking!! He is gonna be puuurdy.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So cute 

Congrats! Those sneaky mares lol


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats))) Beautiful colt!!! That sneaky mare!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Here's one of the lil gaffer.


Oooh he's gonna look just like daddy me thinks


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! I LOVE buckskins!! More pictures please


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

YAY!!! A healthy buckskin colt!! Congratulations! Looking forward to many more photos!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Maiden mares-they sure can fool you!
Congrats on your handsome colt-do I see a stocking on him?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations - what a little cutie! more pics please!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is too cute!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Grats!! Can't wait to see more pics of the cute, little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OH MY WORD! He is too cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys I promise there will be pictures tonight, took lots but haven't had time to upload them. Both Rem and Baby are doing great, Rem is a fantastic mom. Surprising since initially she wanted nothing to do with him. He is an energy ball, loping cirlces around his mom all day! 

Also, my farrier was really hoping for a filly so this boy is for sale, for a reasonable price!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Hey guys I promise there will be pictures tonight, took lots but haven't had time to upload them. Both Rem and Baby are doing great, Rem is a fantastic mom. Surprising since initially she wanted nothing to do with him. He is an energy ball, loping cirlces around his mom all day!
> 
> Also, my farrier was really hoping for a filly so *this boy is for sale*, for a reasonable price!


Don't do this to me Tiff!! I will cry!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Hey guys I promise there will be pictures tonight, took lots but haven't had time to upload them. Both Rem and Baby are doing great, Rem is a fantastic mom. Surprising since initially she wanted nothing to do with him. He is an energy ball, loping cirlces around his mom all day!
> 
> Also, my farrier was really hoping for a filly so this boy is for sale, for a reasonable price!


LOVE it!! I'll be stalking for sure! ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay for the baby! I was didn't have any guess about color or date. I was just guessing if there was gonna be a foal or not!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright, here are the pictures finally. Sorry today was horribly busy. Baby and Rem are doing great, both passed vet check with flying colors. Baby is very correct and once he fills out he is going to be stunning! 

Rem is very attached to him, not at all agressive but worries if I stand between them. She is milking a TON and could probably take on a dairy calf :lol:

Thanks for all the congrats guys. I'm pretty sad he is a colt, if he was a filly I would be keeping him. But, we do breed to be able to provide other people with great prospects as well so, I will get over it


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

wow. some of those pictures are just so precious


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He's friggin' adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dru, when are yours due to foal


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Um just hold on to him fore till next march!!!! Jeesh I wish lol


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He is adorable!! He is very nicely put together, congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Um just hold on to him fore till next march!!!! Jeesh I wish lol


Pardon...lol I am blond


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you send em off to be trained, or do you wean and sell? Hint hint.....:wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Thanks Dru, when are yours due to foal


YW!!

I have only one this year.. Solei's foal - sired by Dream and she is due May 6th. It is just dragging along..lol..

Breeding several earlier this year providing the weather would cooperate!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

We will be selling him this year, before I get to attached, which I already am! Why does he have to be sooo cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Druydess said:


> YW!!
> 
> I have only one this year.. Solei's foal - sired by Dream and she is due May 6th. It is just dragging along..lol..
> 
> Breeding several earlier this year providing the weather would cooperate!!


Seems like all mares are going a bit ovee this year.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my! I think I'm in love...no, no, wait, I AM in love! His 'star' appears more like a crescent moon. Very neat marking in my opinion. 
I can't tell, does he have any stockings?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Pardon...lol I am blond



Lol sorry it was supposed to say for* me* till next march.
Stupid phone auto corrects random things


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Seems like all mares are going a bit ovee this year.


I sure hope she doesn't.. she'll ***pop*** :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure, can do Roper. We accept payments and offer free board on our foals


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Druydess said:


> I sure hope she doesn't.. she'll ***pop*** :shock:


**** not a year! Should have said "most mares are going a bit over 342 days this year" mine have been right around 350.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Sure, can do Roper. We accept payments and offer free board on our foals


 
well thanks lol. right after I pay for my $70,000 barn. and my new truck. better start saving like 3 years ago :shock: haha


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh wow ... what a beautiful little guy. Congratulations!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks BB!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness he is cute! 
His name is Snuggles. :-D


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So I asked my fiance if I could buy the colt instead of a wedding dress... he just gave me a blank stare. Must find some sort of way to bribe him to let me buy the cutie... the name Snuggles is perfect for him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*faints from cuteness*

Yep, you can just put him on a trailer the instant you wean him and ship him to Texas.

He's stunning!

Are you going to try this combo again with Rem and your stud?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I've already named him Zeus (God of the sky, lightning, thunder, law, order, justice) lol. I like to name my horses after mythology. 
But you can nickname him snuggles ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NNNOOO..... It's Snuggles!
The first Greek word I thought of was Hermaphodite. We could go with that, I suppose.... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> So I asked my fiance if I could buy the colt instead of a wedding dress... he just gave me a blank stare. Must find some sort of way to bribe him to let me buy the cutie... the name Snuggles is perfect for him!


I would totaally take a horse over a dress! 
Spend the same amount of money and get way more use out of a horse!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I got it! 
It's officially....

ZUES, The Snuggling Hermaphdoite!

Perfect! 
Shouldnt be too many letters for AQHA....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahaha oh gesh. His name is not snuggles! Gonna call him namless for now lol

Smrobs, yes gonna repeat this cross for sure! Hope for a filly for me to keep and maybe get into the pen myself.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> I would totaally take a horse over a dress!
> Spend the same amount of money and get way more use out of a horse!


My hubby would have been all over taking a horse over a dress anyday lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMGoodness he is a Cute ******!!! can't wait to see More


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if my bank will finance a colt...

He is absolutely perfect!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on baby boy, he really is perfect. I can not believe how much he looks like his sire (Other than his ears are bigger :lol: he had to get something from Rem I suppose) He is gonna have super high black on his legs just like Flash as well, he is going to be stunnnnnning! Argh why could he not have been a filly 

Anyways I promised a certian somone I would have more pictures of him tonight, and I brought my camera out but forgot my SD card so all you get are some crappy cell phone pictures


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Love the tongue sticking out!!! Such a handsome little baby boy!! Yep, I definite love!! No question there! Thank you for the photos! <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute!!! What a doll!! He is gonna be absolutely beautiful!! And probably rotten!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> So I asked my fiance if I could buy the colt instead of a wedding dress... he just gave me a blank stare. Must find some sort of way to bribe him to let me buy the cutie... the name Snuggles is perfect for him!


Now there's an idea.... 

Probably not a good thing to bring up while en route to Kleinfelds hey?


Tiff, he's stinking cuuuuute!! Please tell Rich we need land ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

all I have to say is.... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
That tongue picture is awesome!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG I want him!!! I want him I want him I want him!! Tiff... we will be having a serious chat.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The best thing about the tounge picture is that Rem always does that, and just like Baby, she has a lizard tounge too hahaha


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well the weather forcast was right and it is beautiful outside today. Rem and little man went outside for the first time. I led Rem out and she ran for the bale feeder, a few mins later Rem still hadn't came back so I carried Baby out of the barn (He was not leaving his stall for nothing) after I carry him out we are standing at the gate to Rem's pen. She is eating at the bale, calm as can be, he is standing beside me rubbing his head against me, calm as can be. Finally I grab a halter and head after Rem, well heaven forbid that I should leave Baby, he loses his mind and FINALLY Rem realizes that she left her baby. She came back for him and is now not letting him get within feet away from her, silly mare.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, those new mommies...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I need to stop looking at this thread. I'm falling in love. Buckskins and bays are my favorites and he's just so...perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What about the name Remington? Such a proper name for a proper little guy. <3


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Super stinkin' cute! Thank you for adding more photos for me to save to my 'new baby' album! Lol. ;-)
Looks like he's got that tongue out again in one of those photos.
Is that the only white on him is his crescent moon? No socks? Can't really tell.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He may have a front left sock, but just a partial. The foot is black but once in awhile I see a little bit of white, could be just the way it looks. 

He is so goofy, when I carried him out in my arms we was totally chill, I had to laugh.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awe! Bonus! I love all black hooves! Also a fan of socks but not so much white hooves lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Too stinkin' cute!
Give Snuggles and snuggle for me. :lol:


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats!!! He is so fantastic.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Pics??


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How's my baby boy doin'??? :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tomorrow,.she says. 
Tonight, she says.

Still waiting!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahaha soon. Either tonight or tomorrow. My farm truck broke down and between trying ti arrange towing, getting a ride home, then I got my car stuck today I am running out of hours in the day! He us getting so big fast! Great looking little man with such a personality, I just adore him!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Hahaha soon. Either tonight or tomorrow. My farm truck broke down and between trying ti arrange towing, getting a ride home, then I got my car stuck today I am running out of hours in the day! He us getting so big fast! Great looking little man with such a personality, I just adore him!


Sorry to hear about the vehicle stuffs, we too have had the husbands Jeep go into service from a major break. Good news, it will have a whole new front end suspension wise LOL. But for now, he's using MY truck :-|
Happy to hear 'lil' man is doing great! :happydance:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

He's beautiful x You just can't take enough piccies xx


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Hahaha soon. Either tonight or tomorrow. My farm truck broke down and between trying ti arrange towing, getting a ride home, then I got my car stuck today I am running out of hours in the day! He us getting so big fast! Great looking little man with such a personality, I just adore him!


I'll believe it when I see it! LOL


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> He is a bucskin (or possibly dun, color test are different everytime we test him)


He's so dark because he's a brown-based buckskin rather than bay based. It appears that this very adorable new little colt is a brown-based buckskin also, just like dad. Gorgeous color.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it won't be today :'( Managed to get to the shop to pay for the truck and pick up the keys, now to get it home to haul hay, shavings and grain...fun!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

So.. what about those pics?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Updated pics???????????? come on FG....dont keep us waiting....I need to see some warm fuzzy pics of that babe to keep me going til mine gets here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey! My computer is temporarily down  it is 6 years old so I can't blame it. Anyways I will be trying to get it fixed ASAP as we have three more mares due in the next three weeks! Between spring cleaning, foaling, Easter and family visiting I am INSANELY busy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful colt. I was thinking of Benelli for a name. I wish I didn't just buy a new horse or I would be buying a new colt. Love those buckskins.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here he is! Mr floppy eared Forest :lol: He got a small amount of freezing on the edges of his ears about half way down, not enough to cause much harm other to tighten the tissue and fold his ears down. He won't lose this ears, but they may stay floppy forever. 

He is STUNNING. I can't even begin to capture on camera how great this little guy is. He is soooo full of pretty and so correct. He has the most amazing "doe" eyes, a fantastic head and to top it off his great color...his only downfall?! He should have been a darn filly :lol: I am really hoping I get an exact carbon copy of him in filly form out of this cross next year.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh he is adorable!! I am in love.

Fill me in on his ears, I've never heard of that happening before? I think his ears flopped are pretty darn cute though


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

OMG!! I didn't think I could fall in even more love!!! I'm so excited for sure!! :-D


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He got some frost bite on his ears. It was just at the right spot that it pulled his ears down. He won't lose his ears but they may never stand up  Vet figures they will but I kinda like them floppy, nobody will ever forget meeting him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> OMG!! I didn't think I could fall in even more love!!! I'm so excited for sure!! :-D


You are more than welcome to share your great news with everyone


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> He got some frost bite on his ears. It was just at the right spot that it pulled his ears down. He won't lose his ears but they may never stand up  Vet figures they will but I kinda like them floppy, nobody will ever forget meeting him.


His ears are cute! But I was wondering, you know how they crop dogs ears and then put them up in those casts to make them stand up....I wonder if that wouldn't work with this guy....I mean the casts?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> You are more than welcome to share your great news with everyone


Awe!! Thank you!! I just can't believe this guy is mine or at least going to be mine!!
I love your horses and this particular guy indefinitely!! :happydance:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> He got some frost bite on his ears. It was just at the right spot that it pulled his ears down. He won't lose his ears but they may never stand up  Vet figures they will but I kinda like them floppy, nobody will ever forget meeting him.


I hadn't known that was even possible, but it makes sense. I think it makes him that much more lovable!

BrieannaKelly, I am SO excited for you to be getting this little guy!! I'm incredibly jealous.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Those ears! they are the best ear I've ever seen!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay Forest! I didn't think this cute was possible! I LOVE this lil dude! 
Breanna, I'm so mad you're stealing him! I told Tiff he was a keeper!! LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Is he for sale, Tiff?? Love his ears....


:-( I think he's sold to Breanna!! He sure is cute though!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just read that haha edited my post!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I just read that haha edited my post!!


Haha sure edit your post, now I look like Im talking some gobbledygook to myself!!! LOL!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Yay Forest! I didn't think this cute was possible! I LOVE this lil dude!
> Breanna, I'm so mad you're stealing him! I told Tiff he was a keeper!! LOL


I may be stealing him BUT I will be keeping him here on HF to share ;-)
I can't get over how excited I am!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> I may be stealing him BUT I will be keeping him here on HF to share ;-)
> I can't get over how excited I am!!


You certaintly better! He is just too freaking cute not to share!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha sure edit your post, now I look like Im talking some gobbledygook to myself!!! LOL!


I'm sure that's daily occurrence anyways. :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to hear that we get to follow the colts adventures in growing up. Love those ears!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I think the floppy ears make me love him even more.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Aw, I think the floppy ears make me love him even more.


I agree, and his beatiful doe eyes. Kids and hubby are going away for 4 days so I am thinking I will get to spend lots of times with the foals!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

His ears!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He is so cute! His ears remind me of collie dog ears. I kind of hope they stay that way. If you get bored of him, you can ship him to Utah, .


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FYI - His ears are perfect (!) And buyer flaked out. This amazing colt is available! 
If you want brains and talent this is your guy! Video available as well!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Geez, I'd give my right arm to be able to afford to have him shipped down here to TX.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Geez, I'd give my right arm to be able to afford to have him shipped down here to TX.


I bet I can find a very resonable shipper! She is offering payments and free board and you may be surprised at his price. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Seriously, I wish, but with starting a new job, and having so many horses already, I'm just not in a financial position right now. 6 months from now might be another story, but I seriously doubt that he'll still be available then.

If he is still up when I'm in a more stable position, then I'll get serious about making arrangements.

I think he'd enjoy the mild weather down here LOL.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think we need updated pictures of Mr. Floppy ears 

I do not need another horse. I do not need another horse.


----------

